# How to tell how many pages a printer has printed so far?



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am asking b/c my printer has died and I have been on ebay to check out new ones. Lots of offers mention how many pages the printers have already printed.

Now is there any way you can tell that or are they simply picking a number?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

On lots of printers you can print off a configuration page and the page will usually tell you how many total pages it has printed. How to make it print a config page is going to depend on the model printer of course. There's probably software you can download to track the amount of pages you print too. Of course, they may just be picking some random number


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ok. Thanks


----------

